# What are the yellow flowers ?



## Ga-Spur (Nov 14, 2004)

These burst out in bloom all over the state in late summer . What are they?The flash washed out the true size of some of them ; but it is the only picture I have of them.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Spur.....*

What flowers????

All I see is a purdy good buck......


----------



## jrgriggs (Nov 14, 2004)

Im with H2t on that one the nice buck is blocking my veiw


----------



## pendy (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice rack on that buck


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 21, 2004)

another view:


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 21, 2004)

Is this Wild Lettuce?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 22, 2004)

Hurry up and get well Mr. Holt!!


----------

